# Wo schaut denn der Schuhbeck denn da hin 1x



## walme (3 Okt. 2014)

​


----------



## Bananenhans (3 Okt. 2014)

Da sie links von ihm steht und er nach vorne schaut : Auf die Pfanne nicht auf die Hupen


----------



## stock1985 (3 Okt. 2014)

Wer wills ihm verdenken


----------



## eagleeye. (3 Okt. 2014)

*Er schaut offensichtlich und eindeutig auf die Pfanne und sonst nirgends...
...sieht man ja bestens auf dem Bild.
Von daher verstehe ich den Thredtitel nicht!

ciao*


----------



## comatron (3 Okt. 2014)

Meine Vorschreiber irren ganz gewaltig ! Er schielt eindeutig mit dem linken Auge schräg nach unten, das rechte blickt zur Tarnung in die Pfanne !


----------



## lighthorse66 (12 Okt. 2014)

äh - auf altes Plastik?


----------



## Mücke 67 (12 Okt. 2014)

walme schrieb:


> ​



wo soll er auch sonst hischauen auf die bulletten:thx::WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## teethmaker1 (12 Okt. 2014)

Er macht es vollkommen richtig,Tiger darf man nicht in die Augen schauen!!!!!


----------



## yammyamm (12 Okt. 2014)

die pfanne würde mich da als letztes interessieren^^


----------



## Shavedharry (16 Okt. 2014)

dem interessiert nur die Pfanne....da die sicherlich eh was drunter hat, ist da eh nicht viel zu sehen


----------



## trixxi (16 Okt. 2014)

danke vielmals


----------



## dörty (16 Okt. 2014)

Er schaut dahin wo es heiß ist.
:thx:


----------



## ralph-maria (20 Okt. 2014)

Kann ich verstehen...


----------



## krizli (19 Nov. 2014)

Eindeutig erwischt. Er kann ja auch nicht anders.


----------



## Weltenbummler (19 Nov. 2014)

Er guckt sich in aller Ruhe die Brüste von Verona an.


----------



## Max100 (20 Nov. 2014)

Wenigstens einer der es ausspricht


----------



## tomkal (20 Nov. 2014)

Typischer Hausfrauenblick. Links auf die Pfanne und rechts auf die Knödel. Seit froh, dass er keinen Hotdog serviert hat. 




walme schrieb:


> ​


----------



## Action (10 Feb. 2015)

Danke vielmals


----------



## drpdfp (11 Feb. 2015)

Genau da würde ich auch hinschauen))


----------



## royan (24 Feb. 2015)

Wer würde nicht dorthin schauen?


----------



## dickvandyke (26 Feb. 2015)

Na, da wo jeder hinguckt.


----------



## tomkal (27 Feb. 2015)

Na ma ganz ehrlich - er schaut dahin wo jeder hinschauen würde. Und ein Schelm der sich was böses denkt. 



walme schrieb:


> ​


----------



## olafson (29 März 2015)

ist mit Sicherheit interessanter als die Bratpfanne


----------

